# 2011 Silverado HD Previews



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Has anyone else gotten an e-mail from Chevy with news on the changes for the 2011 2500HD and 3500HD trucks that are expected this Summer?

Here's the link they gave me (below). There's not much info, other than hype. One thing that I've "read between the lines" on was being able to get Plow-Prep with just about any truck configuration (e.g., engine).


```
www.chevy.com/NewSilveradoHD
```


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Ooops!*

I'm sorry about the link. It's been forever since I've posted here.

www.chevy.com/NewSilveradoHD
or maybe...
http://www.chevy.com/NewSilveradoHD


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...there are two or three other threads on the truck...and...hype? Dont see any hype...just alot of info...read the press releases and see the videos...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99443

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99499

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99406


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*OOOPS.. again?*

Whoa, NewDude, don't get me wrong. I'm not anti-GM.

I guess my point was that there seemed to me that there was a bit of, uh, what I guess I would call a "lack of details." That's all. It seemed like they provided just general info, i.e., nothing too specific.

I guess why I felt that way, especially, was because when I went to look at the "brochure" it wasn't what you'd pick up in the dealership when you wanted to buy a new truck. When I see "click here for 'Truck Brochure'" I think pages of detailed info, with all the different options laid out, and what option requires what other option, and so on and on and on.

I like lots of detailed info. When I see a brochure without details, I guess I call it "hype."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW, what SCBA's do you use in the Monroe County fire services? I'm an ex-Scott Air-Pak engineer, that's why I ask. I worked on Air-Paks in the mid-to-late 80's. I developed the first NFPA compliant Scott 2.2/4.5. The NFPA 1981 spec really took SCBA technology into the 21st century, and those upgrades were long overdue. The SCBA manufacturers didn't want to make those NFPA-style changes because price, back then, was everything. So, thankfully, the NFPA spec forced SCBA makers to do the right thing and make their units capable of withstanding what the real world dishes out. (OK, enough soap-boxing.)


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, the website tends to lack...the press releases are LOADED with all the details...for example:

- 6000lb FGAWR

- Fully boxed frame

- Front suspension completly re-designed, with new, larger hubs, and steering components. Only carry over piece is the stabilizer bar

- and much much more...

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks...t-silverado-heavy-duty-first-look-part-1.html

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks...t-silverado-heavy-duty-first-look-part-2.html


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Newdude... Thanks for those links. That's exactly the sort of thing I like to see: facts and details galore.

I like the fact that they're doing the right thing in so many places. As just one example of many, the bigger fuel tanks are a good idea long overdue.

I've known a couple of engineers at GM. One worked in the truck section (he died of cancer a few years ago at the age of 60 or so). Another graduated with me and I'm not sure where exactly he works as we've lost touch over the years. BTW, I'm a mechanical engineer... I went to RIT, which you've maybe heard of since you hail from Monroe County.

Like so many engineers, these two GM'ers told me of their frustrations on having to always cut costs and not be able to give the customer what he (or she) really wanted in a truck (i.e., the bean counters ruled the roost). Maybe the bean counters are_ finally _taking a back seat to the engineers at GM's Truck Divison!

Now I have to decide if I'm going to try to keep my 2003 Chevy (2500HD w/ 8.1 & Allison) going a bit longer, or wait a little while to indulge in one of these two-ought-elevens with the improvements. Or, maybe Chevy'll have some serious deals on the left over ought-tens in a few months when the new models start arriving. After all, I am and shall always be a cheapskate piker. Plus too and also, I still have a few payments left on the 2007 Yukon Denali sitting in the garage.

Again, thanks... for taking the time to help out someone who hasn't posted in a long time. I can't believe all the new forums they have now. I have_ got _to spend some time here once in a while.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol, its cool...and Im sorry for being snippy bout that haha


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm glad gm stepped up, I was going to switch to FORD to get the higher FGAWR, whew that was close, guess I can wait till the fall. the ford f350 is a nice truck though, I am a little dissapointed that you cant get a gm 3500 crew in a short box!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

fd8215;1018653 said:


> I'm glad gm stepped up, I was going to switch to FORD to get the higher FGAWR, whew that was close, guess I can wait till the fall. the ford f350 is a nice truck though, *I am a little dissapointed that you cant get a gm 3500 crew in a short box!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> You will be able too with the 2011s.


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

the 2011 3500 crew will have a short box?


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

fd8215;1018669 said:


> the 2011 3500 crew will have a short box?


As far as I know it will. I have done quite a bit of reading on the web about them and I do remember reading crewcab short box 1 ton. I also read they are putting a duramax in a reg cab short box 2wd truck= fast!


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

That is great to hear, I hope GM's pricing and incentives will get down to be comparitive to the F350 power stroke,because I can get an F350 crew diesel listing at 62g for 48g after the rebates.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i am honestly impressed by what they did to the new HD. they finally stepped up to the plate and brought their truck more in line with Ford.

I was dramatically impressed by my f350 when we bought it in 09 after looking at the 09 chevy's. it really doesnt compare numbers wise and this is after owning several chevy's in the past.

i sat there reading that article and pulled up ford's specs and read through side by side making sure all comparos are even.

fyi, that 6300lb payload is for a gasser truck.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

sidthss;1018677 said:


> As far as I know it will. I have done quite a bit of reading on the web about them and I do remember reading crewcab short box 1 ton. I also read they are putting a duramax in a reg cab short box 2wd truck= fast!


From what Ive been reading the 2wd reg cab short box was a typo, they changed to a long box.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

OhioPlower;1019337 said:


> From what Ive been reading the 2wd reg cab short box was a typo, they changed to a long box.


Oh, ok, that makes a lot more sense, and would still get excellent fuel milage and actually have an 8' bed to put stuff in.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea, I couldnt see a reg cab short bed diesel being a big seller either


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Boxed frame is the biggie.
They cleaned up the weld gaps on the doors - maybe they won't rust as easily.
They are painting the edges of the metal better than the first NBS version.
Metal is still thin all around.
Bumpers are still a joke.
Interior is basic but fine.
Still owned by the government.

Dodge ... vented seating and heated steering wheel with the best new metal look around. Isn't Dodge a Fiat now?

Ford ... shrunk their 150 to a ranger and the ranger to a toy. Last American anything.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Heated steerin wheel and power fold-in mirrors...*

Our 2007 Yukon has a heated steering wheel. I realize that such an option seems a bit, uh, ridiculous, but I have severe arthritis in my hands (including artificial joints and a few titanium pins) as well as a circulatory condition which means my hands cannot handle an ice-cold steering wheel. That heated wheel was actually an option I had on my short list when we looked for a Yukon on dealers' lots. Needless to say, since the full-size SUV's and the full-size pickups have a great deal of commonality, I would hope that heated steering wheels are offered on HD pickups. To add to my spiel, with my arthritis I have a lot of trouble getting gloves onto my hands, so the heated wheel actually makes it safer for me to drive in cold weather because I can grip the wheel so much better, and without gloves on.

One option I do have a concern for, also, is the power folding outside mirror(s). To be specific, I'm referring to the power outside mirrors that are heated and that fold in (*not* the power towing mirrors that you move in and out depending on whether or not you're towing a wide trailer). I have power folding mirrors on my 2003 2500HD, and they get a lot of use. I have a 7½' Western so I can park the plow truck in the heated attached garage (I designed the house with a 28" deep garage with 9' wide doors so I could get plow trucks inside). Getting close with such a "narrow" plow often requires that I fold the mirrors in. Plus, getting the newspaper and mail at the road on a county road with fast-moving traffic requires me to play it safe and use the truck, especially in cold weather, so having folding mirrors means I can get real close to the mailbox (and keep out of the way of traffic, to a certain extent). Again, the power fold-in outside mirrors are an incredibly essential option for me.

Does anyone know if these essential (to me at least) options (heated steering wheel and power folding outside mirrors) are still offered on HD's (either 2010 or 2011)? I really would like to know this. I do hope that GM continues to offer these critical (to me) options on future HD's. If anyone at GH's truck division reads this, I do hope you'll consider what I wrote above. If so, thanks for listening.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

here's an option I'd love to see .... make the mirrors and back windows out of some material which is so smooth and fine that ice and snow can not really attract to it. Sure i've got heater mirrors but, once you turn them off it collects fast.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

As for heated steering wheels etc. that you mentioned BigRed, check a local Chevy dealer or online as the ordering starts next month.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I think i may have a new dream truck!


----------

